# fi' dollah...



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2006)

stuh eeell!!








i love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




part of my haul today


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2006)

cuuuuuute!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For a pic taken with a camera phone, as well as taken without any undergarments and...yeah. In a dressing room? Not bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was totally shocked when the $ came up!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 4, 2006)

super cute!!!!!!!! i love the bottom


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

my mom thinks it looks like lingerie.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 4, 2006)

I think....... It's  Purty


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

haha thanks. For  five bucks? shyeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a purple dress too,  that husband says he likes better (of course he does, it's tighter...) but didn't  take a pic of it.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jul 15, 2006)

that dress is soooo stinkin cuuute! I love it, though I would I'm in a white dress phasw =)


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jul 15, 2006)

soooo stinkin cuute!


----------

